# Favorite knee pad that you don't have to remove shoes to put on and remove



## hardtail1416 (Oct 18, 2019)

I have been looking for a pad that is easy to put on and remove where you do not have to remove your shoes. What is your favorite? Feel free to talk about any model whether heavy duty, medium or light duty pads.

I have been searching and the only model I see that fits the above is the Race Face Ambush.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

ION K-Pact Knee Zip

Not quite as bulky as the Ambush, warm since they are neoprene (covered parts of legs are sweaty when you take them off but you don't feel like you are roasting when wearing them), snug fit without straps rubbing the crap out of the back of your knee, comfortable, zipper on/off.

Similar coverage profile to the Ambush above/below knee.

Have been using these for a couple of months and they are baller imho.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

7idp flex knee/shin

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I use the RF Ambush. Like them a lot, real knee protection. I have some light weight Fox knee pads (have to take shoes off). Only use those on smooth, flowy trails. RF everywhere else.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I've found a new appreciation for my RF Ambush pads. But there area few things to consider:

-I crashed once with them and one knee pad actually slipped down. I like to think it absorbed a big hit before it got pushed down.
-When your knee is mostly straight or slightly bent, the actual pad doesn't hub the knee joint. I like to think the odds of crashing on the side of my knee, while the leg is almost straight to be low.

Otherwise, they're good!


----------



## Big Slick (Aug 17, 2004)

I will give my vote to the Ambush pads too. Have been using them for 2 seasons and they are solid. Keeps the knees warm on cold days, easy to clean. I have crashed a few times with them and I am sure they saved me.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

Hummm, I might pick up set of RF Flank pads for this season. I have the RF Indy and while they're comfy to ride with, I hate having to take my shoes off to get 'em on/off. Sometimes when on a day ride and stop for lunch etc, on a hot, sticky day, it would be nice to take them off to cool down the legs...


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

In my experience the Ambush and Flank fit small to size.

Example - I wear Large in a bunch of different knee pads but had to size up both Ambush and Flank to get a fit at the upper thigh part of the pad.

YMMV of course but something to be aware of.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

silentG said:


> In my experience the Ambush and Flank fit small to size.
> 
> Example - I wear Large in a bunch of different knee pads but had to size up both Ambush and Flank to get a fit at the upper thigh part of the pad.
> 
> YMMV of course but something to be aware of.


Yup, same for me. I'm usually Medium but for RF, I had to go up to Large. Good thing I read up the reviews before buying them at the time. None of my LBS had them in stock so I could not demo 'em.


----------

